# Is it CRUEL not to get my hedgehog out everyday?



## chloepoole (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi there! First off I'm a first time hedgie owner and it's no secret these little guys are not the easiest pets so please don't judge me too terribly much! So I got Phoebe in June. She is not super tame, but to the point where I can hold her without her getting mad. She's more squirmy than anything is the issue I find, she never sits still. Anyway, my question is, if I don't get her out every day, is that cruel?? I know it is way better for bonding if she is handled every night, but when I wake her up she is sooo grumpy and this little sleepy head isn't active until about 3 am. I am fine with just getting her out a couple times a week to snuggle and give treats, and I don't expect all that much more from her honestly, but I don't know if that would be neglecting her? I want to give her all the attention she needs. If 5 nights go by where she hasn't been handled, does that make me a bad hedgehog owner? Again please don't judge, I love her and I am still learning how to be the best hedgehog mom for Pheebs! Thanks!


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

I think the word cruel is just too much  But for me, I would really bond with her every single day - hissy fits and all. Trick is to man-handle her - you really need to have the confidence. Look at it this way: hedgehogs are prey animals - and so for her she feels that you are this monster waiting to gobble her up. That is why she hisses and balls - these are defensive mechanisms of theirs. Bond with her everyday - it is the only way to get her trust. If you don't, you will never be able to truly maximize your potential with her as her owner.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Cruel may be a strong word. It's certainly not a good idea to not get them out every day. Not just from a bonding standpoint, but it also limits your ability to to catch signs of illness or injury. Only getting your hog out a couple of times a week will undo the work you've done to get her to trust you also. This makes everything you have to do (like nail clipping, foot baths, veterinary exams) far more difficult than they have to be and more stressful on her than they have to be. To me, that's far more cruel than asking her to be social for a couple of hours every evening.

So, my question is, what is your real issue? Are you afraid to handle her because she hisses and fusses at you? Are you tired of getting poked? I know I didn't get a pet to let her sit in a cage and not interact with her at all, and I'm pretty sure you didn't either. 

Hedgehogs are fantastic little creatures, but they really aren't for everyone. When you get one, you have to make sure your expectations are in the right place. What do you do when you have her out for bonding? What's the environment like? What does she do when she's out?


----------



## Dinsdale (Jan 31, 2016)

Cruel is pretty subjective, I'd not say cruel necessarily... However, I do believe that pets who would normally be exploring and moving about in their natural habitats, which is all of them really, deserve to have their lives enriched when we force them to live life within parameters convenient for us, such as in cages, and our houses and yards for the bigger guys. In that regard, I would suggest some sort of novel stimulus daily even if not via direct handling. Ya gotta keep life interesting for them too. I'm new to hedgies also, but noted that mine seems to enjoy tunneling, so I throw a couple towels and mess up the pillows on the couch and let him tunnel through it all. He never seems to tire of it and it's certainly entertaining to watch. Maybe a playpen with some tubes and toys for an hour or two at night? Even getting some different toys and switching them out every day so things change. Or, hiding some favorite treats around his cage to seek and find? They seem very sensitive and curious, I'd think they'd be fairly susceptible to boredom and depression only spinning on a wheel for days on end. ??


----------



## Harrythehedgie (Nov 7, 2014)

Cruel is a harsh word to use. Like many of the other posters above me have mentioned, it would be difficult to see injuries and sicknesses and your hedgehog may become depressed or angry. 
I have noticed that hedgehogs have become a huge fad lately and many people get one without knowing what kind of animals they are. I'm sure there is a hedgehog rescue center near you or you could speak to a vet or breeder if you no longer want her. 
I must ask though, what was the point in getting a pet if you don't want to give them love and attention? Would you be okay of someone locked you in your room for 5 days with no interaction? 
I think if you get to know your hedgie and spend more time with her you'll fall in love, they are amazing little creatures.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The less you handle him the more stressful it will become for him when you do handle him. You need to keep handling him daily for his own wellbeing.


----------

